# In the HOOD



## RiseUp85 (Jul 11, 2017)

Been driving a year now in the Atlanta area full-time to make money and meet people, I don't know if it's just luck of the draw or what, but 90% of my days are spent in the HOOD, any and every ride gravitates closer and closer to the HOOD, where I'm picking up shady individuals or asking me to do all these extra stops, 90% of customers are black, do white people not use Uber/Lyft???


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works. 

I prefer working in the hood. While they don't tip, they are always very nice and respectful to my car. Unlike the collage boys who thinks it's funny to joke about anal rape with me sitting right there.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I work the hood by choice. Mind you I own a taxi and 90% of middle to upper class pax now take rideshare.
So I found a niche market, people who can't qualify for an Uber account.
Shady is correct.
1 out of every 20 rides I need to get paid in advance.
1 out of every 7 rides, I ask myself "was this the 1 out of 20? Did I blow it?".

1 out of every 3 rides I cringe as a half smoked cig is put out quickly and held upside down for the tobacco to fall into the carpet.
These are a few of my unfavorate things!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Any time that you want to avoid an area, be it "the 'hood", an event, monuments, hotels, whatever, what you do is go OFF LINE when you are there or near there. If you pick up a customer that wants to go somewhere that you do not want to work, once you pick up the customer, turn on the "GOING OFF LINE" button. You will not receive any more requests. Drop your customer in the area that you do not want to work and end the trip. Leave the area that you do not want to work and do not go back ON LINE until you are in an area where you want to work.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works.
> 
> I prefer working in the hood. While they don't tip, they are always very nice and respectful to my car. Unlike the collage boys who thinks it's funny to joke about anal rape with me sitting right there.


Part of me hopes your joking, but i realize that you can't make some things up...

Your absolutely right,

All of this aside, people in the hood tend to treat cabbies MUCH better than drunken college ($(%s do.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I work the hood by choice. Mind you I own a taxi and 90% of middle to upper class pax now take rideshare.
> So I found a niche market, people who can't qualify for an Uber account.
> Shady is correct.
> 1 out of every 20 rides I need to get paid in advance.
> ...


That describes the first half of a LOT of my shifts.. (8:30 PM to 3:30 AM) After this I head out to the tourist hotels to get something going to the airport..

And only 1/20 you need paid in advance?

I do it a LOT more than that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


You can thank LBJ for that.
Progressives lol.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You can thank LBJ for that.
> Progressives lol.


Yes LBJ taught us...

NEVER go to Dallas without...

Taking car bubble bulletproof canopy...

And extra sharpshooters...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I work the hood by choice. Mind you I own a taxi and 90% of middle to upper class pax now take rideshare.
> So I found a niche market, people who can't qualify for an Uber account.
> Shady is correct.
> 1 out of every 20 rides I need to get paid in advance.
> ...


If you can't get an account on Uber, thats what lyft is for lol, they accept prepay cards from what I heard


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> If you can't get an account on Uber, thats what lyft is for lol, they accept prepay cards from what I heard


They have the same pax credit policies as Uber.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> If you can't get an account on Uber, thats what lyft is for lol, they accept prepay cards from what I heard


It appears that Uber...

Is doing the same thing now...

That is why the pax demographics...

Have changed so much recently...

Rakos


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Adam ruins everything...


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

If you complain, stop driving. If you drive, stop complaining.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works.


Not necessarily.

I've done a lot of runs to and from McDonald's, and I've never once had Ronald McDonald or The Hamburglar as passengers.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I've done a lot of runs to and from McDonald's, and I've never once had Ronald McDonald or The Hamburglar as passengers.


Grimace takes forever to get in the car

Get xl fatboy!!!!!!I


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


Don't waste your time or energy......these people move into what WAS Mexico and complain that theirs too many Mexicans, move to Africa and complain there's too many Africans, then ship blacks too America and complain that there's too many blacks in America...now this guy is working Uber in black "hoods" and complaining that he's picking up too many blacks from the "hood".....they create their own hell then spend forever complaining about it.....


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


There are lots of race baiters and hustlers out there who would agree with you. Is that the company you like


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I complain that there are too many Cowboys fans in Washington, but then, I would complain if I found one Cowboys fan anywhere. I would also complain that there are too many Cowboys fans in Fort Worth.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


YOU SEW WHAT YOU REAP .


----------



## RiseUp85 (Jul 11, 2017)

Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


So blacks are more racist than whites huh.....so white racism have decrease or faded away huh.....%54 of whites voted for the modern day George Wallace/ jack the ripper..... nomerous white YouTubers call for whites to kill all blacks and all the whites in the comments cheer them on.....you so call people believe your own lies.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hood is just jive slang for neighborhood.
I've lived through at least 3 periods in Black Dialect Evolution. Jive was popular when I was attending Jr high with 8 Trey Crips.


----------



## RiseUp85 (Jul 11, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> So blacks are more racist than whites huh.....so white racism have decrease or faded away huh.....%54 of whites voted for the modern day George Wallace/ jack the ripper..... nomerous white YouTubers call for whites to kill all blacks and all the whites in the comments cheer them on.....you so call people believe your own lies.....


Defensive.. typical


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Even this s


RiseUp85 said:


> Defensive.. typical


Lol you guys have no idea......it'll all come back around.....very soon!!!


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Been driving a year now in the Atlanta area full-time to make money and meet people, I don't know if it's just luck of the draw or what, but 90% of my days are spent in the HOOD, any and every ride gravitates closer and closer to the HOOD, where I'm picking up shady individuals or asking me to do all these extra stops, 90% of customers are black, do white people not use Uber/Lyft???


At night on weekend most lax are drunks (college). Otherwise I also end up doing tons of time in very poor areas which, in this area, have a higher minority population. Being poor means no car hence uber.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> So blacks are more racist than whites huh.....so white racism have decrease or faded away huh.....%54 of whites voted for the modern day George Wallace/ jack the ripper..... nomerous white YouTubers call for whites to kill all blacks and all the whites in the comments cheer them on.....you so call people believe your own lies.....


It's always black and white and nothing else in between.

And that goes for both sides



RiseUp85 said:


> Defensive.. typical


There's reason to be. There's history behind it and unfortunately it never really went away. I don't understand why. There's multiple pain points I suppose and it becomes a never ending cycle of "they're racist" and "they're too sensitive aka over reading it aka "defensive...typical".

Just like they're so quick to jump, the other side is so quick to dismiss.

The reason why blacks are predominately in what's called "the hood" is because $$ wise they're placed there. Does that mean everyone from the hood is black? No. But majority is because there's history there. History that can't be wiped out easily and takes time to ease...putting people as second class and not giving them the same opportunities (this was just in a lifetime ago...I mean we have people who are in their 90s). It's a ripple effect. I could go on but it's going to be an essay and no one wants to read that. PM me if you want to read.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This is true.
Add to that a population which has "alternative English" at home and fragmented families and it's hard to break the cycle.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is true.
> Add to that a population which has "alternative English" at home and fragmented families and it's hard to break the cycle.


This doom and gloom and alternative English everyone likes to associate to blacks is bullcrap....the black economy in America is stronger than the entire continent of Africa and Australia....we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks

The white Americans that hate blacks hate us because of the successful blacks, not the thugs....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This doom and gloom and alternative English everyone likes to associate to blacks is bullcrap....the black economy in America is stronger than the entire continent of Africa and Australia....we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks
> 
> The white Americans that hate blacks hate us because of the successful blacks, not the thugs....


Actually the whites would love it if you guys wore polos and chinos and wore glasses with buzz cut and loafers or boat shoes if it's a more casual setting.

There are black advocates that teach their kids to dress white so they won't be "racially profiled" but that's the whole point.

It's not always the color of your skin but the appearance. Look at Carlton versus Will.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Actually the whites would love it if you guys wore polos and chinos and wore glasses with buzz cut and loafers or boat shoes if it's a more casual setting.
> 
> There are black advocates that teach their kids to dress white so they won't be "racially profiled" but that's the whole point.
> 
> ...


To a white nationalist.. Carlton would be the biggest threat....how could they convinced their daughters that blacks are vile animals that will kill them if every black was like Carlton...Carlton types are bad for their business...and they pretend his type don't exist....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This doom and gloom and alternative English everyone likes to associate to blacks is bullcrap....the black economy in America is stronger than the entire continent of Africa and Australia....we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks
> 
> The white Americans that hate blacks hate us because of the successful blacks, not the thugs....


Complete and utter bullshit. I'm a conservative business owner and gravitate towards other conservative business owners, or fiscally conservative productive individuals.
It's the thugs whom drag down any social group they might be associated with.

Also, put your money where your mouth is and provide these education numbers. Of course I know how to scale.down based on a metric of 12% population.

It's common knowledge that Asians and Caucasians top the list of educated ethnicities in U.S.A.



Uberk5487 said:


> To a white nationalist.. Carlton would be the biggest threat....how could they convinced their daughters that blacks are vile animals that will kill them if every black was like Carlton...Carlton types are bad for their business...and they pretend his type don't exist....


I love Carlton. He's great for the economy. Carlton buys things. Carlton has several degrees. Carlton has a great credit rating. Carlton is the example of a fine young man who could date my daughter.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This doom and gloom and alternative English everyone likes to associate to blacks is bullcrap....the black economy in America is stronger than the entire continent of Africa and Australia....we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks
> 
> The white Americans that hate blacks hate us because of the successful blacks, not the thugs....


Sorry you got nothing on Asians or Indians raised in this country and many live in the same area


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry you got nothing on Asians or Indians raised in this country and many live in the same area


*Indians ARE Asians. India is on the Asian continent.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> *Indians ARE Asians. India is on the Asian continent.


Ok you seriously put Russians and Pakistan and the whole continent as Asians? Or do you prefer yellow people......... curry people lol?

I think Latinos claimed Brown


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Ok you seriously put Russians and Pakistan and the whole continent as Asians? Or do you prefer yellow people......... curry people lol?


Russia is funny. Of course Eurasia is a single land mass. Most Russians are socially European.
The middle East is Asia too.
I have a buddy in Turkey, he's a native...he has an interesting life.
"My house is officially in Asia, I commute to Europe...". This is the Turkish persective, they even subdivide their own country.
India is also strange. Linguistics show that the subcontinent was conquered by Europeans 8000 years ago.
But they consider themselves Asian.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry you got nothing on Asians or Indians raised in this country and many live in the same area


Nigerians are running laps around everybody.....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Nigerians are running laps around everybody.....


Interesting debate then are you Nigerian?

I always find it funny when people for example dark skinned Jamaicans or Dominicans for example don't consider themselves black even though i assume they got African decent in their heritage.

If you are Nigerian and someone called you black would you correct them as african or Nigerian or anything else different?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Y


Uberk5487 said:


> To a white nationalist.. Carlton would be the biggest threat....how could they convinced their daughters that blacks are vile animals that will kill them if every black was like Carlton...Carlton types are bad for their business...and they pretend his type don't exist....


You know how to use Google



Kodyhead said:


> Interesting debate then are you Nigerian?
> 
> I always find it funny when people for example dark skinned Jamaicans or Dominicans for example don't consider themselves black even though i assume they got African decent in their heritage.
> 
> If you are Nigerian and someone called you black would you correct them as african or Nigerian or anything else different?


Why are you so concerned with such things....you freaks have ocd when it comes to blacks....FYI I am half Nigerian and half Ghanaian and full Mandingo......



Kodyhead said:


> Interesting debate then are you Nigerian?
> 
> I always find it funny when people for example dark skinned Jamaicans or Dominicans for example don't consider themselves black even though i assume they got African decent in their heritage.
> 
> If you are Nigerian and someone called you black would you correct them as african or Nigerian or anything else different?


Im a human


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Y
> 
> You know how to use Google
> 
> Why are you so concerned with such things....you freaks have ocd when it comes to blacks....FYI I am half Nigerian and half Ghanaian and full Mandingo......


It was a legit question sorry if you took offense to it, because of where I live I encounter a lot of people from the carribean and had these conversations before, but if someone called you black you cool with that or do you identify as the African mix that you are?


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

sthriftybroke said:


> If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works.
> 
> I prefer working in the hood. While they don't tip, they are always very nice and respectful to my car. Unlike the collage boys who thinks it's funny to joke about anal rape with me sitting right there.


I think your being racist here. Where do you get off saying white guys are bad. I promise you go keep picking up deep in the hood and one day you wont come back.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> It was a legit question sorry if you took offense to it, because of where I live I encounter a lot of people from the carribean and had these conversations before, but if someone called you black you cool with that or do you identify as the African mix that you are?


It's no African mix here....the gold coast have tribes that scratches across boarders.....I'm a Mandingo warrior....
I don't concern with western labels.....we were label black in the sense of death...the goal was to kill the human in us so we would be like zombies that only knew how to work....Arabs even castrated us so we could only focus on working....and people wonder why some blacks have a chip on their shoulder


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> It's no African mix here....the gold coast have tribes that scratches across boarders.....I'm a Mandingo warrior....


I got it


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I got it, troll away


I'm not trolling...I don't care what people call me.....only insecure people care what other think and say.....


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> To a white nationalist.. Carlton would be the biggest threat....how could they convinced their daughters that blacks are vile animals that will kill them if every black was like Carlton...Carlton types are bad for their business...and they pretend his type don't exist....


Lmao, yes that's why the show portrays him living in Beverly Hills.

Yes that's why his dad is....what...a lawyer/judge.

You're obviously closed minded with your theory.

Talk to me when your door is open.



Uberk5487 said:


> I'm not trolling...I don't care what people call me.....only insurcure people care what other think and say.....


Insecure.

If you're going to portray all blacks as superior to any other race...as the more educated race, at least have the decency to proof read and use spellcheck.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Out of curiosity I googled myself

High school graduation rates ethnicity

https://nces.ed.gov/programs/coe/indicator_coi.asp

I am guessing they lumped in Indians into the asian category, I really don't care to research any farther

college

https://trends.collegeboard.org/edu...es/completion-rates-sector-and-race-ethnicity

I tried googling mandingo warrior graduation rates....... I don't even want to bring it up lol

I apologize but I am insecure about my sites, compared to your references from a year ago from essence.com and who are the other ones?


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Out of curiosity I googled myself
> 
> High school graduation rates ethnicity
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandinka_people


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't understand why this is a discussion. Who cares who what where when and why someone needs an Uber. If they are paying and respect your vehicle why the **** does it matter where they live? It's 2017. Get over it. Not everyone was born with opportunities and advantages. Grow up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I don't understand why this is a discussion. Who cares who what where when and why someone needs an Uber. If they are paying and respect your vehicle why the &%[email protected]!* does it matter where they live? It's 2017. Get over it. Not everyone was born with opportunities and advantages. Grow up.


I am like you I don't care and as long as I get money I take you anywhere you want, but interested in other cultures and stuff



ninja warrior said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandinka_people


 I probably just watch too much porn and google is trying to help lol


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lmao, yes that's why the show portrays him living in Beverly Hills.
> 
> Yes that's why his dad is....what...a lawyer/judge.
> 
> ...


Yawn....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


I assure you the government did not put you in the hood. . When my family came to america we had nothing. We literally traveled 4 months to get here and arrived with nothing and no english. Unlike people with your hood culture mindset my parents had 3 priorities.
1. Work non stop to afford a good neigborhood and top schools for their kids
2. Save (even at their kids expense) so that they can afford #1
3. Never take a handout from the governmnent because this would prevent you from doing #1 and #2.

. Your skin color is irrelevant.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Me'chelle said:


> I don't understand why this is a discussion. Who cares who what where when and why someone needs an Uber. If they are paying and respect your vehicle why the &%[email protected]!* does it matter where they live? It's 2017. Get over it. Not everyone was born with opportunities and advantages. Grow up.


Because the Jim crow minded people are out the closet now that trump told them he was gonna make America Jim crow again.....


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I probably just watch too much porn and google is trying to help lol


Ditto. It's getting way too intuitive and that certainly isn't to my liking.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Yawn....


lol obvious reply for someone who got none.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Out of curiosity I googled myself
> 
> High school graduation rates ethnicity
> 
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/www.upworthy.com/amp/black-women-are-now-americas-most-educated-group


sellkatsell44 said:


> lol obvious reply for someone who got none.


Sure


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Because the Jim crow minded people are out the closet now that trump told them he was gonna make America Jim crow again.....


I have to be in favor of jim crow to be aware of statistics? Statistically speaking i am more likely to be involved in a drug deal or a drive in the hood. I am about 100x more likely to be killed as a driver in the hood. That makes me the racist here?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks


Sorry for the confusion as I interpreted this as the most educated group and not most improved African American women category that are enrolled in college. I give credit to the women but again maybe this is what you were trying to say but the stats still show a higher graduation rate to another group

You can accuse me of all the things you want, and the funny part is I agree there is racial inequality in this country. But the fact is Indians and Asians are more educated overall than black or white people.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry for the confusion as I interpreted this as the most educated group and not most improved African American women category that are enrolled in college. I give credit to the women but again maybe this is what you were trying to say but the stats still show a higher graduation rate to another group
> 
> You can accuse me of all the things you want, and the funny part is I agree there is racial inequality in this country. But the fact is Indians and Asians are more educated overall than black or white people.
> 
> Continue trolling


Who ...I'm a individual, not a stat, not a group, not a stereotype.....I'm not them that's out shooting or robbing, I'm not them that sagg their pants......I'm one individual doing what I can in this one life I was giving......


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Who ...I'm a individual, not a stat, not a group, not a stereotype.....I'm not them that's out shooting or robbing, I'm not them that sagg their pants......I'm one individual doing what I can in this one life I was giving......


we are the most educated, I am half nigerian I am a mandingo warrior, I am nothing, I am an individual, then you think I am stereotyping you as a saggy pants wearing individual shooting and robbing. Okay lol

Tyou should probably leave these kind of conversations to other people an not get involved. Again sorry maam for insulting the work you african american women have accomplished in the past years,

Unless of course you can expose another NFL coach no one has ever heard of doing cocaine at work, that was awesome, if you can help get more of those out there that would be great, but actual conversations you should stay out of.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ladies and Gentlemen, if you please, could be play nice and discuss this like the civilised adults over the age of eighteen that we are? I have seen some posts here that are pushing it, but I have given them a_* STET*_, for now, at least. Posts to which I have given a _*STET*_, are, of course, subject to further moderation action by me or another Moderator according to the sensibilities, experience and discretion of said Moderator. I have edited some violating content out of several posts but have refrained from issuing formal sanctions, for the present.

I will take this opportunity to thank those who have kept their posts in compliance with the rules and thank in advance those who will comply with my request.

*Please do not post ".........[MemberX] started it, he____________________". That is what a child does when his parent tells him to stop quarreling with his brother.

For your edification:


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> we are the most educated, I am half nigerian I am a mandingo warrior, I am nothing, I am an individual, then you think I am stereotyping you as a saggy pants wearing individual shooting and robbing. Okay lol
> 
> Tyou should probably leave these kind of conversations to other people an not get involved. Again sorry maam for insulting the work you african american women have accomplished in the past years,
> 
> Unless of course you can expose another NFL coach no one has ever heard of doing cocaine at work, that was awesome, if you can help get more of those out there that would be great, but actual conversations you should stay out of.


Lol if you only knew....


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, if you please, could be play nice and discuss this like the civilised adults over the age of eighteen that we are? I have seen some posts here that are pushing it, but I have given them a_* STET*_, for now, at least. Posts to which I have given a _*STET*_, are, of course, subject to further moderation action by me or another Moderator according to the sensibilities, experience and discretion of said Moderator. I have edited some violating content out of several posts but have refrained from issuing formal sanctions, for the present.
> 
> I will take this opportunity to thank those who have kept their posts in compliance with the rules and thank in advance those who will comply with my request.
> 
> ...


On that note! Fun fact about me. I am not too prude to admit I just farted in bed and had to get up to leave the room until the smoke clears hahahaha. Man friend is in there snoring with his mouth open sucking it all in. Best part is I don't even feel bad lmao.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> I just farted in bed and had to get up to leave the room until the smoke clears hahahaha.


Job interview question:

You have been chosen to make a presentation to a new client that your company is trying to land. This is a high dollar customer, in fact it is the highest paying client your company will have landed to this point. This account is so important to everyone that even the prospective client's Officers and several Directors are sitting in on it. Due to your abilities, you have been chosen to take the lead in the presentation. This is a late afternoon presentation, at the prospect's request. Your presentation is going well, the prospective client is genuinely interested and is asking some good questions when the orange that you had for breakfast clashes violently with the pudding that you had for dessert at lunch, causing you to break wind convincingly. Two secretaries pass out, the table melts halfway and one of the prospective client's Directors runs out of the room holding his stomach for the bathroom, except he does not quite make it.

You should:

A. Ask if there is a First Aid kit so that you can use some smelling salts on the secretaries.
B. Offer to leave the room and return when the smell goes away.
C. Stand up, point and immediately accuse the Chairman of the Board.
D. Open the door and ask for the extension for Housekeeping so that some fans can be brought.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I assure you the government did not put you in the hood. . When my family came to america we had nothing. We literally traveled 4 months to get here and arrived with nothing and no english. Unlike people with your hood culture mindset my parents had 3 priorities.
> 1. Work non stop to afford a good neigborhood and top schools for their kids
> 2. Save (even at their kids expense) so that they can afford #1
> 3. Never take a handout from the governmnent because this would prevent you from doing #1 and #2.
> ...


Ah, an "honorary" white supremacist...lemme guess, model minority who doesn't deal w/ the day to day systematic anti-black racism that black Americans face. Not to mention you and your ancestors came to this country to reap the benefits for what MY ancestors did for this country: Built this country for free and created the civil rights movement so you can come here and not be abused by white supremacy. You're welcome.



RiseUp85 said:


> Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


Blacks are more racist than whites? Can blacks as a collective withhold social and economic guarantees that you benefit from. History shows us it's actually the opposite and it still applies today. Look up the textbook definition of racism Black peoples can name call but they cannot be racist. We don't control the power in this country to practice systematic racism.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


I can't argue with you.



outface said:


> If you complain, stop driving. If you drive, stop complaining.


Why...?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> It's no African mix here....the gold coast have tribes that scratches across boarders.....I'm a Mandingo warrior....
> I don't concern with western labels.....we were label black in the sense of death...the goal was to kill the human in us so we would be like zombies that only knew how to work....Arabs even castrated us so we could only focus on working....and people wonder why some blacks have a chip on their shoulder


I didn't know there were any living ex slaves.
Happy 153rd+ birthday?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> MY ancestors did for this country: Built this country for free


Black population was something like 12-14% of the USA population when the civil war started. Did the rest of the people just sit on porches drinking sweet tea? The USA was obviously built primarily on immigrants and their direct ancestors sourced primarily from Europe.


> Look up the textbook definition of racism you idiot. Black peoples can name call but they cannot be racist. We don't control the power in this country to practice systematic racism.


You should try looking up the textbook definition of racism. I'll be honest: I only learned about 1-2 years ago that some people in this country thought only certain races could be racist. I guess you are one of them.

Here's the definition:

_prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior._

"Systemic racism" is a tell I've noticed with a few profound racists who are not white and get to pretend that since they are not white they cannot be racists themselves; they use it as a scapegoat for their personal hatred. That's your choice, but it won't get you further in life, nor will it make you feel more content as a human being.

I've seen enough guys like you who are profoundly racist but refuse to admit it that I will be adding you to my blocked list. Enjoy your hating.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Black population was something like 12-14% of the USA population when the civil war started. Did the rest of the people just sit on porches drinking sweet tea? The USA was obviously built primarily on immigrants and their direct ancestors sourced primarily from Europe.
> You should try looking up the textbook definition of racism. I'll be honest: I only learned about 1-2 years ago that some people in this country thought only certain races could be racist. I guess you are one of them.
> 
> Here's the definition:
> ...


So I guess jews are racist against Hitler and the Nazis



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I didn't know there were any living ex slaves.
> Happy 153rd+ birthday?


Yawn.....btw my parents were sharecroppers which was a continuation of slavery that lasted threw the 70's.....so I guess it's happy 40th birthday....but I know we're just goy to you so of course you have to minimize and make jokes about "gentile" suffering.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Ah, an "honorary" white supremacist...lemme guess, model minority who doesn't deal w/ the day to day systematic anti-black racism that black Americans face. Not to mention you and your ancestors came to this country to reap the benefits for what MY ancestors did for this country: Built this country for free and created the civil rights movement so you can come here and not be abused by white supremacy. You're welcome.
> And I don't live in the hood you racist prick
> 
> Blacks are more racist than whites? Can blacks as a collective withhold social and economic guarantees that you benefit from. History shows us it's actually the opposite and it still applies today. Look up the textbook definition of racism you idiot. Black peoples can name call but they cannot be racist. We don't control the power in this country to practice systematic racism.


There is a min wage security guard in nigeria that wonders if there are african people in america (not black people because you are not african). When he realized that he could come here and be a slave to uber he too wanted to onboard. What you assert is so preposterous it (YOU) defines the plight of american blacks in the usa. You are basically saying that people in general (white, indian, spanish, yellow, asian, whatever) are distrustful of black people globally (particularly american blacks) because of the color of your skin? You think people are racist based on your skin color? People dont look at black. People look at how you dress, how you smile, how you speak, how you carry yourself. The difference between a black hoodrat and a black professional is simply that the hoodrat is too abundant. Its not your skin color. Its the content of your collective character. You are part of that statistic. The sooner you realize that the sooner you can pass it forward


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> So I guess jews are racist against Hitler and the Nazis
> 
> Yawn.....btw my parents were sharecroppers which was a continuation of slavery that lasted threw the 70's.....so I guess it's happy 40th birthday....but I know we're just goy to you so of course you have to minimize and make jokes about "gentile" suffering.....


Playing the Jew card on me? I wasn't even gonna go there!
Look up schtetl. Learn about towns designated for Jews who weren't allowed to integrate with Christians.
Let's talk the trades Christian city father's allowed Jews to perform in mixed society:
Diamond cutter/jewelry broker
Money lender.
Look up Blood Libel.
Google pogrom.

Then we have a basis for understanding a culture who barely escaped genocide after 1000 years of THAT bullshit then thrived.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Playing the Jew card on me? I wasn't even gonna go there!
> Look up schtetl. Learn about towns designated for Jews who weren't allowed to integrate with Christians.
> Let's talk the trades Christian city father's allowed Jews to perform in mixed society:
> Diamond cutter/jewelry broker
> ...


You cant reason with people who have this mentallity. They will site history that they know about and ignory obvious contradictions. They dont want to know about jews who have been persecuted forever. People who are 1% of the worlds population but control the largest and most developed military-technology capabilities. They dont want to know how to get from a to z. They want to know how to skip from b to z and who is standing in their way


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> You cant reason with people who have this mentallity. They will site history that they know about and ignory obvious contradictions. They dont want to know about jews who have been persecuted forever. People who are 1% of the worlds population but control the largest and most developed military-technology capabilities. They dont want to know how to get from a to z. They want to know how to skip from b to z and who is standing in their way


Khazar Jews were never sla


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Playing the Jew card on me? I wasn't even gonna go there!
> Look up schtetl. Learn about towns designated for Jews who weren't allowed to integrate with Christians.
> Let's talk the trades Christian city father's allowed Jews to perform in mixed society:
> Diamond cutter/jewelry broker
> ...


Khazar Jews were never slaves in Egypt....and yeah y'all thrived by being the biggest most major player in the African slave trade....by the way Mr "we thrived" I guess all of you are just as rich as the Rothschilds huh? Easy to thrive when you can brake all the rules, look at Travis kalinick, made billions off his blatant illegal taxi service.....look at Madoff the fed didn't come knocking until after he had stolen so much it started to effect the economy....look at Woody Allen been with his wife since she was baby, look at the rabbis in Israel giving babies STDs from biting off their foreskin...I can go on for days, I know I'll be blocked for even having knowledge of "God's chosen"....



Fubernuber said:


> There is a min wage security guard in nigeria that wonders if there are african people in america (not black people because you are not african). When he realized that he could come here and be a slave to uber he too wanted to onboard. What you assert is so preposterous it (YOU) defines the plight of american blacks in the usa. You are basically saying that people in general (white, indian, spanish, yellow, asian, whatever) are distrustful of black people globally (particularly american blacks) because of the color of your skin? You think people are racist based on your skin color? People dont look at black. People look at how you dress, how you smile, how you speak, how you carry yourself. The difference between a black hoodrat and a black professional is simply that the hoodrat is too abundant. Its not your skin color. Its the content of your collective character. You are part of that statistic. The sooner you realize that the sooner you can pass it forward


Why are you so concern with all things black.....it's like a Nazi giving jews advice on life.......you go live your supremacy....


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> There is a min wage security guard in nigeria that wonders if there are african people in america (not black people because you are not african). When he realized that he could come here and be a slave to uber he too wanted to onboard. What you assert is so preposterous it (YOU) defines the plight of american blacks in the usa. You are basically saying that people in general (white, indian, spanish, yellow, asian, whatever) are distrustful of black people globally (particularly american blacks) because of the color of your skin? You think people are racist based on your skin color? People dont look at black. People look at how you dress, how you smile, how you speak, how you carry yourself. The difference between a black hoodrat and a black professional is simply that the hoodrat is too abundant. Its not your skin color. Its the content of your collective character. You are part of that statistic. The sooner you realize that the sooner you can pass it forward


You still can't refute any of my original points. You can spout your white supremacist talking points, but the fact still remains. All rhetoric and conjecture, no proof. I really hope you're not Nigerian talking this dumb shit. But it wouldn't surprise because whites make sure to vet African immigrants to make sure they don't associate w/ American blacks. But keep tearing down black people if it makes you feel good. You still reap the benefits of the modern civil rights movement we created.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Khazar Jews were never sla
> 
> Khazar Jews were never slaves in Egypt....and yeah y'all thrived by being the biggest most major player in the African slave trade....by the way Mr "we thrived" I guess all of you are just as rich as the Rothschilds huh? Easy to thrive when you can brake all the rules, look at Travis kalinick, made billions off his blatant illegal taxi service.....look at Madoff the fed didn't come knocking until after he had stolen so much it started to effect the economy....look at Woody Allen been with his wife since she was baby, look at the rabbis in Israel giving babies STDs from biting off their foreskin...I can go on for days, I know I'll be blocked for even having knowledge of "God's chosen"....
> 
> Why are you so concern with all things black.....it's like a Nazi giving jews advice on life.......you go live your supremacy....


Because mistreating black people is an old American pastime. Other minority groups have learned this by taking their cue from white supremacy. This country is dependent upon the subjugation and mistreatment of black people. Not Asians, white gays, Indians, latinos...however, a lot of those groups are getting their wake up call from Trump and his ilk. The main target is black people living in America. These people depend upon it, it's the crumb of their daily bread.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Khazar Jews were never sla
> 
> Khazar Jews were never slaves in Egypt....and yeah y'all thrived by being the biggest most major player in the African slave trade....by the way Mr "we thrived" I guess all of you are just as rich as the Rothschilds huh? Easy to thrive when you can brake all the rules, look at Travis kalinick, made billions off his blatant illegal taxi service.....look at Madoff the fed didn't come knocking until after he had stolen so much it started to effect the economy....look at Woody Allen been with his wife since she was baby, look at the rabbis in Israel giving babies STDs from biting off their foreskin...I can go on for days, I know I'll be blocked for even having knowledge of "God's chosen"....
> 
> Why are you so concern with all things black.....it's like a Nazi giving jews advice on life.......you go live your supremacy....


Concerned with black? On the contrary i dont carw about your skin color. I repeatedly stated that black culture (take skin color out of it) is what is destroying your black identity. Why do you identify as an african-american? I am a foreigner to this land and identify as nothing other than an american. I know racism far better than you do. I got beat down after beatdown for belonging to an unwelcome religion which i have never practiced in a foreign land. My parents were actually criticized to their faces for the same. I was accused of being a criminal by my trachers at age 6 for belonging to said religion. My friends called me all sorts of names for it. Despite all that we excelled and elevates above all. What exactly gives you the right to play the black card TODAY when people in far harsher circumstances managed to break out of the gutter? That includes your black anceators by the way. Your people managed to break out despite actually facing systemic racism. Fast forward to 2017 and black americans are on the verge of being a global lynchpin for a failed "culture" despite being given a handicap prefference in ever corner of the real world.? Anyways its like talking to a brick wall. My queation was simple. How do you an american with ability, money, english and affirmative action have it better than immigrants coming to america now with NOTHING? You mean white american are holding you back but giving immigrants of all colors a break? You are absurdly naive if you think anyone but your own culture ia holding you back


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Because mistreating black people is an old American pastime. Other minority groups have learned this by taking their cue from white supremacy. This country is dependent upon the subjugation and mistreatment of black people. Not Asians, white gays, Indians, latinos...however, a lot of those groups are getting their wake up call from Trump and his ilk. The main target is black people living in America. These people depend upon it, it's the crumb of their daily bread.


We are the strongest, most dominant, and have the most endurance....we are their biggest competition.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Because mistreating black people is an old American pastime. Other minority groups have learned this by taking their cue from white supremacy. This country is dependent upon the subjugation and mistreatment of black people. Not Asians, white gays, Indians, latinos...however, a lot of those groups are getting their wake up call from Trump and his ilk. The main target is black people living in America. These people depend upon it, it's the crumb of their daily bread.


Wow! 
It never once crossed your mind that Everyone in the world dislikes your aggregate "culture"? Your rap, your ebonics, your ghetto persona NOT the color of your skin. 
Dont get me wrong i am not saying racism doesnt exist.. i know very well its alive and well. I am simply sayint black americans are a failed culture as a result of their own doing. To sum it up in terms of %. 99% of your failure is attributed to your own actions and ideals. 1% to racism. Your ancestors had a very different experience not even 50 years ago.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Concerned with black? On the contrary i dont carw about your skin color. I repeatedly stated that black culture (take skin color out of it) is what is destroying your black identity. Why do you identify as an african-american? I am a foreigner to this land and identify as nothing other than an american. I know racism far better than you do. I got beat down after beatdown for belonging to an unwelcome religion which i have never practiced in a foreign land. My parents were actually criticized to their faces for the same. I was accused of being a criminal by my trachers at age 6 for belonging to said religion. My friends called me all sorts of names for it. Despite all that we excelled and elevates above all. What exactly gives you the right to play the black card TODAY when people in far harsher circumstances managed to break out of the gutter? That includes your black anceators by the way. Your people managed to break out despite actually facing systemic racism. Fast forward to 2017 and black americans are on the verge of being a global lynchpin for a failed "culture" despite being given a handicap prefference in ever corner of the real world.? Anyways its like talking to a brick wall. My queation was simple. How do you an american with ability, money, english and affirmative action have it better than immigrants coming to america now with NOTHING? You mean white american are holding you back but giving immigrants of all colors a break? You are absurdly naive if you think anyone but your own culture ia holding you back


My family was shipped to this country 300 years ago in the bottom of ships chained together...and didn't gain legal freedom until 1968...my bloodline was never tainted is why I know exactly what tribe I come from......



Fubernuber said:


> Wow!
> It never once crossed your mind that Everyone in the world dislikes your aggregate "culture"? Your rap, your ebonics, your ghetto persona NOT the color of your skin.
> Dont get me wrong i am not saying racism doesnt exist.. i know very well its alive and well. I am simply sayint black americans are a failed culture as a result of their own doing. To sum it up in terms of %. 99% of your failure is attributed to your own actions and ideals. 1% to racism. Your ancestors had a very different experience not even 50 years ago.


Ummm seem to me everyone aim is to kill whites....I mean isis, Al qaeda, the Taliban, North Korea, they all aim for white people....


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> Don't waste your time or energy......these people move into what WAS Mexico and complain that theirs too many Mexicans, move to Africa and complain there's too many Africans, then ship blacks too America and complain that there's too many blacks in America...now this guy is working Uber in black "hoods" and complaining that he's picking up too many blacks from the "hood".....they create their own hell then spend forever complaining about it.....


Awwww....how about ...."These Spaniards move into what WAS a paleo-indian land called Chichimeca...."

If you're going to whine about the evil white man, start with the Spaniards who came to _Chichimeca_, raped the native people and _created _Mexicans, Hondurans, Guatemalans. Oh yeah....let's not forget the mass enslavement and wholesale killing of the native people and the forced conversion to Catholocism "_Conversion By The Sword_" and the near total destruction of the Mayan, Aztec, Toltec, and many other native people.

_Mexican_ is not a race, it's a _nationality_ (political denomination denoting people who are born in Mexico)....A person of 100% Chinese ancestry who is born in Mexico is a MEXICAN. A person of 100% German ancestry who is born in Mexico is a MEXICAN.

So....blah blah blah blah....the HOOD is still the HOOD, no matter who happens to live there.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Awwww....how about ...."These Spaniards move into what WAS a paleo-indian land called Chichimeca...."
> 
> If you're going to whine about the evil white man, start with the Spaniards who came to _Chichimeca_, raped the native people and _created _Mexicans, Hondurans, Guatemalans. Oh yeah....let's not forget the mass enslavement and wholesale killing of the native people and the forced conversion to Catholocism "_Conversion By The Sword_" and the near total destruction of the Mayan, Aztec, Toltec, and many other native people.
> 
> ...


So everyone living west of Louisiana is Mexican...because all of that was Mexico.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Frisco85132 said:


> Awwww....how about ...."These Spaniards move into what WAS a paleo-indian land called Chichimeca...."
> 
> If you're going to whine about the evil white man, start with the Spaniards who came to _Chichimeca_, raped the native people and _created _Mexicans, Hondurans, Guatemalans. Oh yeah....let's not forget the mass enslavement and wholesale killing of the native people and the forced conversion to Catholocism "_Conversion By The Sword_" and the near total destruction of the Mayan, Aztec, Toltec, and many other native people.
> 
> ...


Well i kind if agree. I wasnt born here but i am an american. 
That other guy who think he is a tribal warrior is a few pills short of a psychiatric patient.



Uberk5487 said:


> So everyone living west of Louisiana is Mexican...because all of that was Mexico.....


Travel into the present and future. Your past will look very different. You and your tribe might just become functioning members of society



Uberk5487 said:


> My family was shipped to this country 300 years ago in the bottom of ships chained together...and didn't gain legal freedom until 1968...my bloodline was never tainted is why I know exactly what tribe I come from......
> 
> Ummm seem to me everyone aim is to kill whites....I mean isis, Al qaeda, the Taliban, North Korea, they all aim for white people....


You are partially correct. Everyone hates americans which happens to be a majority white country. I must remind you that if a nuke is ever detonated, it will kill more minorities than any other "race". Mostly the devastation will be inner cities. You off your meds. Of not then you should be on them. The biggeat raciat here is you. You despise white people.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

This thread needs to be locked {before some1 starts claiming their family was too poor to own slaves}


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Khazar Jews were never sla
> 
> Khazar Jews were never slaves in Egypt....and yeah y'all thrived by being the biggest most major player in the African slave trade....by the way Mr "we thrived" I guess all of you are just as rich as the Rothschilds huh? Easy to thrive when you can brake all the rules, look at Travis kalinick, made billions off his blatant illegal taxi service.....look at Madoff the fed didn't come knocking until after he had stolen so much it started to effect the economy....look at Woody Allen been with his wife since she was baby, look at the rabbis in Israel giving babies STDs from biting off their foreskin...I can go on for days, I know I'll be blocked for even having knowledge of "God's chosen"....
> 
> Why are you so concern with all things black.....it's like a Nazi giving jews advice on life.......you go live your supremacy....


I had a touch of success a few years back, that's all over now. By "thrive" I mean pay my bills and love my family, who loves me in return.
We're all free in America. Do I experience Jew haters? Sure, I'm in dialogue with one at this very moment. Does it get me down? Nah. Ain't NEARLY enough time for that, bruh.
I don't judge a man by the color of his skin or the religion of his mother.
I judge by what's in his heart and what actions he performs in his day, week, month and life.
Good luck to you sir


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I had a touch of success a few years back, that's all over now. By "thrive" I mean pay my bills and love my family, who loves me in return.
> We're all free in America. Do I experience Jew haters? Sure, I'm in dialogue with one at this very moment. Does it get me down? Nah. Ain't NEARLY enough time for that, bruh.
> I don't judge a man by the color of his skin or the religion of his mother.
> I judge by what's in his heart and what actions he performs in his day, week, month and life.
> Good luck to you sir


Na you judge people by if they live in the hood or not....


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


Are you talking about racist, Al Sharpton NOT going to prison for tax evasion or are you talking about OJ Simpson NOT going to prison for murdering Nicole and her friend ?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Well i kind if agree. I wasnt born here but i am an american.
> That other guy who think he is a tribal warrior is a few pills short of a psychiatric patient.
> 
> Travel into the present and future. Your past will look very different. You and your tribe might just become functioning members of society
> ...


North Korea has went above and beyond to show who they like in America and who they want to kill....no nukes are aimed at Africa.....Kim worship American black men as God's...which is where the Dennis rodman thing comes from....my brother was in Iraq and told me how Iraqi fighters tried not to kill black soldiers...my uncle told the same about Vietnam....they want y'all.....in 1979 Iran supreme leader immediately released all the black hostages.....the Orlando shooter yelled for blacks to get down and get out the way.....the Vegas shooter targeted a country music show.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Na you judge people by if they live in the hood or not....


Lol. I LIVE IN A HOOD.
Get over yourself. Not every Jew is on the Rothschild speed dial list.
Google maps freedom Dr at Little Rock Rd Charlotte NC 28214. 90% non white. 27 years left on my mortgage.
Oh but I'm a Jew! I must be part of the secret cartel. LMAO.

P.S. my wife is non white and kids are half white.
Enjoy your racist day!
Toodles.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> North Korea has went above and beyond to show who they like in America and who they want to kill....no nukes are aimed at Africa.....Kim worship American black men as God's...which is where the Dennis rodman thing comes from....my brother was in Iraq and told me how Iraqi fighters tried not to kill black soldiers...my uncle told the same about Vietnam....they want y'all.....in 1979 Iran supreme leader immediately released all the black hostages.....the Orlando shooter yelled for blacks to get down and get out the way.....the Vegas shooter targeted a country music show.....


I see your point now. I have to change my ways. I am indeed a racist because i believe the content of YOUR character defines your collective "culture"



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol. I LIVE IN A HOOD.
> Get over yourself. Not every Jew is on the Rothschild speed dial list.
> Google maps freedom Dr at Little Rock Rd Charlotte NC 28214. 90% non white. 27 years left on my mortgage.
> Oh but I'm a Jew! I must be part of the secret cartel. LMAO.
> ...


I generally agree with you but i cant undetstand why you or any man would put your kids in the hood unless you had to. I guess you have to. Sorry to hear that i wish you a speedy exit and hope that is your desire. Perhaps you are in an unusual black neighborhood with decent people? Not to sound like a racist but i have not seen a 90% black hood where i would be willing to let my kids walk the streets. I always assumed they exist all over the world except america


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Lol. I LIVE IN A HOOD.
> Get over yourself. Not every Jew is on the Rothschild speed dial list.
> Google maps freedom Dr at Little Rock Rd Charlotte NC 28214. 90% non white. 27 years left on my mortgage.
> Oh but I'm a Jew! I must be part of the secret cartel. LMAO.
> ...


Your words were, "I work in the hood and question if 1 out of 7 people are up to no good" (I'm paraphrasing)....you are always here agreeing with these bigots....I know it's a lie that all Jews are magically great business men with billions in the bank, you don't have to tell me.....but I bet you could care less about your people keeping millions of Palestinians locked in a concentrated controlled environment...ie concentration camp.......



Fubernuber said:


> I see your point now. I have to change my ways. I am indeed a racist because i believe the content of YOUR character defines your collective "culture"
> 
> I generally agree with you but i cant undetstand why you or any man would put your kids in the hood unless you had to. I guess you have to. Sorry to hear that i wish you a speedy exit and hope that is your desire. Perhaps you are in an unusual black neighborhood with decent people? Not to sound like a racist but i have not seen a 90% black hood where i would be willing to let my kids walk the streets. I always assumed they exist all over the world except america


You see....you're not racist...but it's unusual for blacks to be decent people.....blacks have no history of being violent to whites in huge capacity.....of 130+ million white there's only 400 cases a year of a black person attacking a white person....most whites are murdered by other whites.....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I kind of live in "the hood" or close to it. I used to work that area a lot and not mind it. As said most people are very respectful. The problem is the few you get who aren't. Also I noticed my ratings would get massacred after working that area. Even people who were smiling to my face and seemed happy were rating me 4* or below. What got me were the random 1* ratings. And that got me thinking, if people will randomly rate me 1* when I did nothing wrong then those are the same people who would make a false report or try to claim that I was drunk etc.

In fact my fifth ride with Uber was someone from a government project who tried to claim I long hauled them when really I went the way they asked and made a stop at a daycare for them. I wrote it off as maybe forgetting to end the trip due to being new but then months later I got them again and they did the same thing and claimed I long hauled them!!

So now I just do the tourists and the rich areas. I'm not prejudiced but with the way the ratings system is and how these companies handle false accusations I need to protect myself.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I kind of live in "the hood" or close to it. I used to work that area a lot and not mind it. As said most people are very respectful. The problem is the few you get who aren't. Also I noticed my ratings would get massacred after working that area. Even people who were smiling to my face and seemed happy were rating me 4* or below. What got me were the random 1* ratings. And that got me thinking, if people will randomly rate me 1* when I did nothing wrong then those are the same people who would make a false report or try to claim that I was drunk etc.
> 
> In fact my fifth ride with Uber was someone from a government project who tried to claim I long hauled them when really I went the way they asked and made a stop at a daycare for them. I wrote it off as maybe forgetting to end the trip due to being new but then months later I got them again and they did the same thing and claimed I long hauled them!!
> 
> So now I just do the tourists and the rich areas. I'm not prejudiced but with the way the ratings system is and how these companies handle false accusations I need to protect myself.


I'm a pro black militant, but I must say I try to avoid picking up from the hood myself for the sake of my score.... If I could I would only pick up foreigners and white women...... everyone else are either unfriendly racist, and/or will give you a low rating just because.....black women and middle age conservative white men are the grim reapers of a Uber score.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The short version of the story is Uber thoroughly destroyed my book of business. Sold the cab company on a short sale, built a house in Charlotte.
As "ghettos" go this is a nice neighborhood. There's 40 families in this development.
And the four nastiest live right across the street from us  .
So I either have a dream of moving, or possibly all four shitheads across the street will sell their houses to nice families from the North who don't harbor hatred for Northern mixed race families.

It's fine, kinda sad for my kids tho.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Are you talking about racist, Al Sharpton NOT going to prison for tax evasion or are you talking about OJ Simpson NOT going to prison for murdering Nicole and her friend ?


A few anomalies in the slew of white criminals who get a slap on the wrist for committing the most heinous of crimes against humanity. Black people don't commit mass murders and get the benefit of being labeled a "lone wolf" or "mentally unstable"
In fact white males commit them 98% of the time. But if you wanna talk crime stats let's talk about how white people make up 90% of arrests in this country but are convicted at a much lower rate compared to blacks. Majority of blacks commit crimes out of circumstances such as poverty. However we are convicted at higher rates for drug possession etc. which whites always get a slap on the wrist for. Let's talk about the opioid epidemic that's killing off so many whites that no one wants to talk about. Whites have the biggest drug problem in this country and they hide it under the guise of "drug awareness" whereas if it's a black person selling drugs it's "let's lock these hood rats up!!"

You white supremacists cannot debate me, you will lose every time. The name of the game with white supremacy is to deflect and deny: but but but OJ Simpson and ya know reverse racism. All bullshit, rhetoric and projection.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Well i kind if agree. I wasnt born here but i am an american.
> That other guy who think he is a tribal warrior is a few pills short of a psychiatric patient.
> 
> Travel into the present and future. Your past will look very different. You and your tribe might just become functioning members of society
> ...


Wow whites are so superior their even going to have it better during a nuclear attack.....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I guess I became the troll now lol


moJohoJo said:


> Are you talking about racist, Al Sharpton NOT going to prison for tax evasion or are you talking about OJ Simpson NOT going to prison for murdering Nicole and her friend ?


Did you watch any of the recent documentaries? I always assumed Ron Goldman was Nicoles boytoy but they made it look like all he did was returning sunglasses and was at the wrong place at the wrong time


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> Look up the textbook definition of racism you idiot. Black peoples can name call but they cannot be racist.


Huh?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I had a touch of success a few years back, that's all over now. By "thrive" I mean pay my bills and love my family, who loves me in return.
> We're all free in America. Do I experience Jew haters? Sure, I'm in dialogue with one at this very moment. Does it get me down? Nah. Ain't NEARLY enough time for that, bruh.
> I don't judge a man by the color of his skin or the religion of his mother.
> I judge by what's in his heart and what actions he performs in his day, week, month and life.
> Good luck to you sir


_"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but instead by the automobile they drive. I have a dream today!"

_


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> The name of the game with white supremacy is to deflect and deny: but but but OJ Simpson and ya know reverse racism.


Reverse racism? Please define.



Kodyhead said:


> I guess I became the troll now lol
> 
> Did you watch any of the recent documentaries? I always assumed Ron Goldman was Nicoles boytoy but they made it look like all he did was returning sunglasses and was at the wrong place at the wrong time


Yeah, he was hitting that, this isn't even new information.



Eber88 said:


> But it wouldn't surprise because whites make sure to vet African immigrants to make sure they don't associate w/ American blacks.


Now you just sound crazy.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Reverse racism? Please define.
> 
> Yeah, he was hitting that, this isn't even new information.
> 
> Now you just sound crazy.


Colin flartey work overtime trying to convince Asians to hate blacks......


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> A few anomalies in the slew of white criminals who get a slap on the wrist for committing the most heinous of crimes against humanity. Black people don't commit mass murders and get the benefit of being labeled a "lone wolf" or "mentally unstable"
> In fact white males commit them 98% of the time. But if you wanna talk crime stats let's talk about how white people make up 90% of arrests in this country but are convicted at a much lower rate compared to blacks. Majority of blacks commit crimes out of circumstances such as poverty. However we are convicted at higher rates for drug possession etc. which whites always get a slap on the wrist for. Let's talk about the opioid epidemic that's killing off so many whites that no one wants to talk about. Whites have the biggest drug problem in this country and they hide it under the guise of "drug awareness" whereas if it's a black person selling drugs it's "let's lock these hood rats up!!"
> 
> You white supremacists cannot debate me, you will lose every time. The name of the game with white supremacy is to deflect and deny: but but but OJ Simpson and ya know reverse racism. All bullshit, rhetoric and projection.


Ladies an gentlemen, this user is a troll.
88 is a long standing code for "heil Hitler" in the white supremacists world:
https://www.adl.org/education/references/hate-symbols


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> Look up the textbook definition of racism . Black peoples can name call but they cannot be racist.


Do you honestly believe this?



Uberk5487 said:


> Colin flartey work overtime trying to convince Asians to hate blacks......


I honestly have no idea what this means, if this is a serious answer or what.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ladies an gentlemen, this user is a troll.
> 88 is a long standing code for "heil Hitler" in the white supremacists world:
> https://www.adl.org/education/references/hate-symbols


Maybe he was born in 88....you sure are quick with that race card....



wk1102 said:


> Do you honestly believe this?
> 
> I honestly have no idea what this means, if this is a serious answer or what.


A popular YouTube hate promoter preach to his white audience how all blacks should be killed and he has a active campaign trying to convince Asians to hate blacks also.....his name is colin flaherty....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Maybe he was born in 88....you sure are quick with that race card....
> 
> A popular YouTube hate promoter preach to his white audience how all blacks should be killed and he has a active campaign trying to convince Asians to hate blacks also.....his name is colin flaherty....


Race card? I'm calling him out as white!!!
You really can't make this shit up.
Did you even read what I posted, or look at the link?
Unbelievable.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

sthriftybroke said:


> If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works.
> 
> I prefer working in the hood. While they don't tip, they are always very nice and respectful to my car. Unlike the collage boys who thinks it's funny to joke about anal rape with me sitting right there.


I'm black and I ALWAYS tip! Tipping is appreciation for a service will rendered. I don't believe tipping is mutually exclusive to any one ethnic group.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Maybe he was born in 88....you sure are quick with that race card....
> 
> A popular YouTube hate promoter preach to his white audience how all blacks should be killed and he has a active campaign trying to convince Asians to hate blacks also.....his name is colin flaherty....


Oh, i didnt watch this nor will i.

That is simply racism, bigotry or/and hate.

Nothing reverse about it. I do not understand the reverse part of it.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

The original question posed (by a new member, no less) was ridiculous (yeah, if you drive in a predominantly black/white/Asian/whatever area, your passengers will tend to skew towards the demographics of that area), and most of the ensuing discussion has revealed much of what is wrong with the dialogue in this country.

Can we please go back to discussing paxholes that pee on your seats, or something?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I honestly have no idea what this means, if this is a serious answer or what.


HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> the Orlando shooter yelled for blacks to get down and get out the way


I dont remember reading or hearing anything of the sort, I'm not saying you are wrong but...

I live in the city Omar Mateen lived and his wife, parents , and other family currently live. Its a small city, town really and not much goes on here. When we do have something happen its headlines for months, as im sure you can imagine.

Omar Mateen was a gay man who struggled deeply with his homosexuality because of his religious beliefs. He also was a little off mentally. The shooting had NOTHING to so with race and everything to do with his self loathing and confusion of his sexual preference.

There is exaxtly one gay bar here. A few says after the shooting in Orlando i picked up a rider there. He told me Mateen was a regular there and knew him pretty well. 
This was before any reports came out about his sexual preference.

The guy in Vegas, we dont know anything about his motive and any speculation us just that.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Race card? I'm calling him out as white!!!
> You really can't make this shit up.
> Did you even read what I posted, or look at the link?
> Unbelievable.


But a Jew calling someone a Nazi because 88 is in their name?.....my sister was born in 88 and that's in her email name....you are reaching...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> But a Jew calling someone a Nazi because 88 is in their name?.....my sister was born in 88 and that's in her email name....you are reaching...


Only throwing out the possibility. You may have been had.
I'm not particularly Nazi obsessed. I don't tend to spend much time with any type of "power" person tho.
The rhetoric is tres annoying.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> If you work in a predominantly black neighborhood, you will have predominantly black pax. That's just how logic works.
> 
> I prefer working in the hood. While they don't tip, they are always very nice and respectful to my car. Unlike the collage boys who thinks it's funny to joke about anal rape with me sitting right there.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I dont remember reading or hearing anything of the sort, I'm not saying you are wrong but...
> 
> I live in the city Omar Mateen lived and his wife, parents , and other family currently live. Its a small city, town really and not much goes on here. When we do have something happen its headlines for months, as im sure you can imagine.
> 
> ...





wk1102 said:


> Oh, i didnt watch this nor will i.
> 
> That is simply racism, bigotry or/and hate.
> 
> Nothing reverse about it. I do not understand the reverse part of it.


It's a alot of these YouTubers who try to convince everyone to hate blacks...even some black YouTube trying to convince people to hate blacks.....but I have never seen a YouTuber tell people to kill whites....and if they did the feds would come rushing in......


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Me'chelle said:


> On that note! Fun fact about me. I am not too prude to admit I just farted in bed and had to get up to leave the room until the smoke clears hahahaha. Man friend is in there snoring with his mouth open sucking it all in. Best part is I don't even feel bad lmao.


That's why they invented butt plugs.


----------



## BLKJEEP (Mar 28, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


How funny!! AND look at you=having to drive 'them' around and be servant like.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

BLKJEEP said:


> How funny!! AND look at you=having to drive 'them' around and be servant like.


For money.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

RiseUp85 said:


> Been driving a year now in the Atlanta area full-time to make money and meet people, I don't know if it's just luck of the draw or what, but 90% of my days are spent in the HOOD, any and every ride gravitates closer and closer to the HOOD, where I'm picking up shady individuals or asking me to do all these extra stops, 90% of customers are black, do white people not use Uber/Lyft???


the good thing you probably won't ever get robbed.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

roadman said:


> the good thing you probably won't ever get robbed.


Your far more likely to get random acts of violenced against you..

ALA Miami doctor situation...

Remember her?


----------



## Wins (May 9, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


 Maybe thats your nitch market...learn to love it!!!  Somehow my experience is the complete opposite to yours.......


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

Thread starter is obviously dumb and trolling. If you don't want to work in the hood you can avoid it. Just like I don't want to work in white trash areas of Georgia. You live in Marietta just drive over to Sandy Springs or Dunwoody and the degrees of association between that area and the Hoods of Atlanta decrease. 

I'm black myself and don't pick up in the hood, And i'm from a hood far worse than any hood in Atlanta, but i'm not from here and Uber is not worth the risk.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> That's why they invented butt plugs.


Are you SURE that's the reason? (Full disclosure: I'm not a doctor.)


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> It's a alot of these YouTubers who try to convince everyone to hate blacks...even some black YouTube trying to convince people to hate blacks.....but I have never seen a YouTuber tell people to kill whites....and if they did the feds would come rushing in......


Its starting to ring a bell..lol. Mateen was a mentally sick, and very conflicted person. From what I've been told, he was attracted to white men.


----------



## Wins (May 9, 2017)

jaywaynedubya said:


> Thread starter is obviously dumb and trolling. If you don't want to work in the hood you can avoid it. Just like I don't want to work in white trash areas of Georgia. You live in Marietta just drive over to Sandy Springs or Dunwoody and the degrees of association between that area and the Hoods of Atlanta decrease.
> 
> I'm black myself and don't pick up in the hood, And i'm from a hood far worse than any hood in Atlanta, but i'm not from here and Uber is not worth the risk.


I tried to avoid saying everything you said!!!! And i wish you didn't!! But i believe you are right all the way....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Are you SURE that's the reason? (Full disclosure: I'm not a doctor.)


I was just down in your neck of the woods. Psl to Miami, near marlins park. Xl. The 1st 108 miles took 1 hour and 20 minutes, the last 12 miles, 47 minutes.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Me'chelle said:


> On that note! Fun fact about me. I am not too prude to admit I just farted in bed and had to get up to leave the room until the smoke clears hahahaha. Man friend is in there snoring with his mouth open sucking it all in. Best part is I don't even feel bad lmao.


Looks Smells like the "sharing economy" has pervaded bedrooms now.
Farting under the bedcovers used to called a Dutch Oven, but that name's probably too "racist" to mention in this thread.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Looks Smells like the "sharing economy" has pervaded bedrooms now.
> Farting under the bedcovers used to called a Dutch Oven, but that name's probably too "racist" to mention in this thread.


Is Dutch a race?

One time i was on a trip, ~ 1 am, 50ish miles, m/f couple. He was drink she was buzzed and they were both snoring 5 minutes into the trip. I was flying, like 95 100, it was sat night before mothers day, 2015. Before we got the buzzer for speeding. I had to be up early and had planned on wrapping up after this 1 more.

At some point i got a bad cramp then farted. It stunk, bad, really bad. I thought i shipped my pants bad. At 95 i didnt want to put the window down, the noise would wake them and they'd smell me. It was foul.

Then i hear her, 'oh my god, oh my god" I was about to apologize when she started smacking him, i can't believe youd do that in his car... she apologized over and over...

I just giggled and said no worries it happens and put the windows down.

True story!


----------



## Me'chelle (Oct 13, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Is Dutch a race?
> 
> One time i was on a trip, ~ 1 am, 50ish miles, m/f couple. He was drink she was buzzed and they were both snoring 5 minutes into the trip. I was flying, like 95 100, it was sat night before mothers day, 2015. Before we got the buzzer for speeding. I had to be up early and had planned on wrapping up after this 1 more.
> 
> ...


LMFAO. JUST LMFAO!!!!!! Bahahahahaha I can't. I just can't. You are my new secret fart bomb hero!

(Words I thought I'd never write/say) lmfao!

On that note, just out of curiosity, what do you do if you reach a destination after a long trip and drunk pax won't wake up. That's me after I drink too much. My ass is out. It's happened plenty of times but NEVER in public and I never get drunk when I am alone. But what if....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Fart Locker...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I was just down in your neck of the woods. Psl to Miami, near marlins park. Xl. The 1st 108 miles took 1 hour and 20 minutes, the last 12 miles, 47 minutes.


That's not the "Hood," but welcome to the Magic City!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know when a monkey farts...

You can see colors....8>)

Rakos


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rakos said:


> You know when a monkey farts...
> 
> You can see colors....8>)
> 
> ...


Cute. Be careful, they bite.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Cute. Be careful, they bite.


You're ok until you see purple...

And then it's RUN!

Purple ones leave a mark...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The quality of this conversation is deteriorating rapidly.


----------



## Uber-John (Jan 12, 2017)

RiseUp85 said:


> Been driving a year now in the Atlanta area full-time to make money and meet people, I don't know if it's just luck of the draw or what, but 90% of my days are spent in the HOOD, any and every ride gravitates closer and closer to the HOOD, where I'm picking up shady individuals or asking me to do all these extra stops, 90% of customers are black, do white people not use Uber/Lyft???


Extra stops. The hood. Backpack? Drug stops very possibly.

Remember, if you are stopped by police and drugs are found, your guilty too! Not worth it!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The quality of this conversation is deteriorating rapidly.


Not in my book, Captain. Monkey farts beat brainwashed blood Libel spouting anti semites all day and twice on Sunday.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber-John said:


> Remember, if you are stopped by police and drugs are found, your guilty too! Not worth it!


Ya' know, that is something worth pondering for TNC work. Before the Omnibus Crime Bill of 1984 took effect, cab drivers used to do drug runs all the time. It paid well. You simply had to get your money up front so that the druggie did not spend your fare money on drugs, as well. Then came said Omnibus Crime bill that allowed the police to seize the vehicle used in the commission of a crime.

The police snatched a few cabs. You could sue to get back your cab if the police snatched it, but that took the cost of a lawyer, or, if you did it _*pro se*_, it took you more time than if you hired a lawyer. It took long enough if you used a lawyer, as it was. Most cabs in The Capital of Your Nation back then were old and decrepit, so it was not worth the money. Still, some guys did do it. You put up the defence that you were just a dumb cab driver; the guy hailed you; told you to take him to________________; wait for him; take him back (or somewhere else). You told the judge that you did not know what he was doing and did not make a habit of asking your passengers about their business. It always worked and the judge would order the police to release your cab.

I went with a couple of them to the Impound Yard to pick up their cabs. After six months of sitting on a police Impound Yard, the majority of them were not drivable. They were missing parts, tyres, lights, had dents, flats, you name it. Still, you could get back the car, if you really wanted it.

A taxicab is a *public* vehicle for hire. An Uber or Lyft car is a *private* vehicle for hire. Cabs do get exemptions from certain laws that Uber and Lyft cars do not; examples are seat belt laws and child seat laws. I would have to wonder if it would be more difficult to get back your Uber car if it were seized on a drug run. If the police find drugs on a cab passenger, unless there is strong evidence that the driver had something to do with that, the police will arrest the passenger and tell the driver to get out of there. He might not do the same for a Lyft or Uber driver.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Hate to break your cherry, but .....
1. Black folk are customers too. Their money is just as green as anyone's. Period. 
2. Blacks even hold real jobs these days. I've had black lawyers, preachers, engineers, even a judge in my car. 
3. The worst thing I had happen is the time one young buck wore just the right amount of after-shave, causing me to think of things that had nothing to do with driving.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> 3. The worst thing I had happen is the time one young buck wore just the right amount of after-shave, causing me to think of things that had nothing to do with driving.


Um..."young buck" Karen??? Really?

And a "young buck" having an appealing aroma was "the worst thing?"


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


Bill Cosby ( rape ), Al Sharpton ( tax evasion ), OJ Simpson ( murder ) are just a few blacks that got no jail time, no nothing for their crime(s) but if ****** did this they would all be in Prison, racist Eber88 .


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber-John said:


> Remember, if you are stopped by police and drugs are found, your guilty too! Not worth it!


This will vary by jurisdiction. In New York, a for-hire driver is exempt from the standard constructive possession presumption pertaining to automobiles. _See_ New York Penal Law § 220.25(1) ("except that such presumption does not apply (a) to a duly licensed operator of an automobile who is at the time operating it for hire in the lawful and proper pursuit of his [or her] trade. . ."); People v. Allison, 117 Misc.2d 463 (Sup Ct NY County [1983])


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Um..."young buck" Karen??? Really?
> 
> And a "young buck" having an appealing aroma was "the worst thing?"


Ha, shes got it rough huh?

i guess its better than old Quebec ladies that smell like moth balls.



moJohoJo said:


> Bill Cosby ( rape ), Al Sharpton ( tax evasion ), OJ Simpson ( murder ) are just a few blacks that got no jail time, no nothing for their crime(s) but if ****** did this they would all be in Prison, racist Eber88 .


Michael jackson... oh wait, nevermind


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Like Migos says seventeen five same color T -Shirt-WHITE


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

Writes this:


RiseUp85 said:


> Been driving a year now in the Atlanta area full-time to make money and meet people, I don't know if it's just luck of the draw or what, but 90% of my days are spent in the HOOD, any and every ride gravitates closer and closer to the HOOD, where I'm picking up shady individuals or asking me to do all these extra stops, 90% of customers are black, do white people not use Uber/Lyft???


So he can write: 


RiseUp85 said:


> Figured someone would get butt hurt about my comments and break out the racist remarks, blacks have become more racist than whites over the last century, always playing the, "it's cause I'm black" card and pity me, because of what happened to my ancestors so long ago, grow up, I stated a fact that upholds everyday I'm driving, I can start in Cartersville and within 1-3 rides I'm in College Park, everything gravitates to the HOOD as I call it, cause that's exactly what it is, high crime rate


Sounds about white.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Your far more likely to get random acts of violenced against you..
> 
> ALA Miami doctor situation...
> 
> Remember her?


Can you be more specific lol , we have a lot of doctor incidents down here


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> Your words were, "I work in the hood and question if 1 out of 7 people are up to no good" (I'm paraphrasing)....you are always here agreeing with these bigots....I know it's a lie that all Jews are magically great business men with billions in the bank, you don't have to tell me.....but I bet you could care less about your people keeping millions of Palestinians locked in a concentrated controlled environment...ie concentration camp.......
> 
> You see....you're not racist...but it's unusual for blacks to be decent people.....blacks have no history of being violent to whites in huge capacity.....of 130+ million white there's only 400 cases a year of a black person attacking a white person....most whites are murdered by other whites.....


I never said there are no decent black americans. I have come to know many. I said these decent black americans (i really hate siting their skin color) are outnumbered by despicapble humanoids who listen to rap AND live by it. In my opinion there are black americans and dark color humanoids who disproportionally outnumber the earlier. There are plenty of white color humanoids who should perish in some great extinction however they do not disproportianally outnumber the rest of us. Focus on what i say not whats in between the lines. Focus on your "peoples" negative statistics particularly those that describe percent of population. I am not racist. I despise any white yellow or black thuglife low i.q. I am merely pointing out the disproportionate statistics. Normal decent black americans want nothing more than to get out of the hood. That always means to move to a less black hood. Until this trend is not as obvious i see no reason for you to argue here. What exactly is your argument? You can not be arguing that black culture is NOT responsible for 99% of the demise of black americans.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> I never said there are no decent black americans. I have come to know many. I said these decent black americans (i really hate siting their skin color) are outnumbered by despicapble humanoids who listen to rap AND live by it. In my opinion there are black americans and dark color humanoids who disproportionally outnumber the earlier. There are plenty of white color humanoids who should perish in some great extinction however they do not disproportianally outnumber the rest of us. Focus on what i say not whats in between the lines. Focus on your "peoples" negative statistics particularly those that describe percent of population. I am not racist. I despise any white yellow or black thuglife low i.q. ************ equally. I am merely pointing out the disproportionate statistics. Normal decent black americans want nothing more than to get out of the hood. That always means to move to a less black hood. Until this trend is not as obvious i see no reason for you to argue here. What exactly is your argument? You can not be arguing that black culture is NOT responsible for 99% of the demise of black americans.


So out of 50 million black Americans the vast majority are dark color humanoids.....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> So out of 50 million black Americans the vast majority are dark color humanoids.....I have no agrument I been knew this type of nonsense is what people like you cling to which let me know you are just a inferior mentally ill Neanderthal, you're no competition....


Vast majority? I dont know. An unhealthy minority for sure. Disproportionate % of overall population for sure. No better or worse than white or yellow humanoids but disproportionate in terms of %. Focus on % of total population. I cant estimate how many decent vs. Criminal minded blacks there are. I just know the ratio compared to all other "races" is alarming
You disagree?
On the contrary i have a very high i.q. with education to boot. Been successful in business and most ventures with some that did not pan out (uber a good examble)



Uberk5487 said:


> So out of 50 million black Americans the vast majority are dark color humanoids.....I have no agrument I been knew this type of nonsense is what people like you cling to which let me know you are just a inferior mentally ill Neanderthal, you're no competition....


Ah i see why you asked that question about 50 million. No i was not implying that more bad than good. I was comparing statistics of one race to another and noting the alarming difference. Never assumed there are more criminals than decent people. Simply stating the proportion is EXTREMELY abnormal and nobody but your own people have the power to change. You are the prime factor in your plight


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fubernuber said:


> Vast majority? I dont know. An unhealthy minority for sure. Disproportionate % of overall population for sure. No better or worse than white or yellow humanoids but disproportionate in terms of %. Focus on % of total population. I cant estimate how many decent vs. Criminal minded blacks there are. I just know the ratio compared to all other "races" is alarming
> You disagree?
> On the contrary i have a very high i.q. with education to boot. Been successful in business and most ventures with some that did not pan out (uber a good examble)
> 
> Ah i see why you asked that question about 50 million. No i was not implying that more bad than good. I was comparing statistics of one race to another and noting the alarming difference. Never assumed there are more criminals than decent people. Simply stating the proportion is EXTREMELY abnormal and nobody but your own people have the power to change. You are the prime factor in your plight


There's 3 million people in prison.....%40 are black that's about 1.4 million in prison let's say another 1.4 million blacks who are crooks but haven't got caught....that's 2.8 million black crooks ...thats around 4-5 percent of 50 million.....%5 of blacks are bad and that disproportionate to you huh.....o ok.....


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LA_Native said:


>


You know, the sad thing about this episode is this.

She doesn't look like it in the pix or video, but she was a highly regarded doctor in a very difficult and very prestigious program. She'd probably worked and studied hard for 10 years to get where she was. She got kicked out of the program and fired for this incident.

A whole career down the drain because of one evening of stupidity.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LA_Native said:


>





JimKE said:


> You know, the sad thing about this episode is this.
> 
> She doesn't look like it in the pix or video, but she was a highly regarded doctor is a very difficult and very prestigious program. She'd probably worked and studied hard for 10 years to get where she was. She got kicked out of the program and fired for this incident.
> 
> A whole career down the drain because of one evening of stupidity.


I think I saw her and her sister crying on 60 mins or dateline I forget but yeah she's screwed.

I couldn't help rubbing my nipples while watching though


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I think I saw her and her sister crying on 60 mins or dateline I forget but yeah she's screwed.
> 
> I couldn't help rubbing my nipples while watching though


HELL OF A BUTT. BOOYAH!


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

JimKE said:


> You know, the sad thing about this episode is this.
> 
> She doesn't look like it in the pix or video, but she was a highly regarded doctor is a very difficult and very prestigious program. She'd probably worked and studied hard for 10 years to get where she was. She got kicked out of the program and fired for this incident.
> 
> A whole career down the drain because of one evening of stupidity.


Yes, the sad thing is she messed up her life.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Eber88 said:


> Oh look, white person using racislized code words like "the hood" to make sweeping generalizations about an entire group. Blame the white supremacist government for funneling blacks into concentrated areas after the civil rights era. Not only was our economy destroyed and bled out, our men were victims of mass encarceration. Thrown in prison for petty crimes that whites get a slap on the wrist for.


So that's not what Black Lives Matter aren't doing to cops? For years minorities complained about being stereotype (stop and frisk in NYC) and now have jumped feet first into the game, but still complain about the game.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I've done a lot of runs to and from McDonald's, and I've never once had Ronald McDonald or The Hamburglar as passengers.


I once picked up Ronald - he had the nerve to ask me to stop at Burger King. Tipped me $5 to keep my mouth shut though.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Bill Cosby ( rape ), Al Sharpton ( tax evasion ), OJ Simpson ( murder ) are just a few blacks that got no jail time, no nothing for their crime(s) but if ****** did this they would all be in Prison, racist Eber88 .


Deflect, deflect, deflect

All of those cases those men were found innocent or mistrial. The verdict wasn't guilty and you have no proof they committed those crimes.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> There's 3 million people in prison.....%40 are black that's about 1.4 million in prison let's say another 1.4 million blacks who are crooks but haven't got caught....that's 2.8 million black crooks ...thats around 4-5 percent of 50 million.....%5 of blacks are bad and that disproportionate to you huh.....o ok.....


Just so i understand. Yoi think 5% of a particular demographic being incarcerated is less than astronomically disproportinate? That is roughly 10% of the male black american population. To be perfectly honest i was not aware it was that high. Never researched prison figures to the tenth degree like you have. These figures should alarm you. I would ecpect 1-2% is a global normal for men in prison as a percent of population. You just elluded to startling statistic for male blacks. Does that make you a racist? I am not attacking you. I am truly curious why your thought proccess prevents you from seeing the elephant in to room even after you size it up and put it on a scale


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

That is a rather alarming statistic.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

THE MAN! said:


> So that's not what Black Lives Matter aren't doing to cops? For years minorities complained about being stereotype (stop and frisk in NYC) and now have jumped feet first into the game, but still complain about the game.


Stop and Frisk is and always was a bs reason to harass people. I guarantee you that if the police had went to Wall St and started frisking all the executives and traders that it wouldn't have lasted more than a day or two. And they probably would have confiscated more coke and drugs than in the hood.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TBone said:


> Stop and Frisk is and always was a bs reason to harass people. I guarantee you that if the police had went to Wall St and started frisking all the executives and traders that it wouldn't have lasted more than a day or two. And they probably would have confiscated more coke and drugs than in the hood.


No illegal guns tho. I've never met a wall St trader who packed. And I'm sure a few do, but not Saturday Night Specials.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That is a rather alarming statistic.





Fubernuber said:


> Just so i understand. Yoi think 5% of a particular demographic being incarcerated is less than astronomically disproportinate? That is roughly 10% of the male black american population. To be perfectly honest i was not aware it was that high. Never researched prison figures to the tenth degree like you have. These figures should alarm you. I would ecpect 1-2% is a global normal for men in prison as a percent of population. You just elluded to startling statistic for male blacks. Does that make you a racist? I am not attacking you. I am truly curious why your thought proccess prevents you from seeing the elephant in to room even after you size it up and put it on a scale


......whites came to Africa...captured/were sold black people....tortured raped genocided holocausted oppressed and bombed and terrorized blacks from the 1600 til 1968 legally and blatantly and the u.s. government still do it covertly til this day.....yet whites still commit the majority of all crime especially violent crime...but y'all ignore our 400 years of daily terrorism, ignore job discrimination, financial discrimination, and just blame it on skin color, when %95 of us are hard working tax paying citizens that contribute trillions to the economy....people like fuber feels more comfortable believing %95 of black are criminal or as he put it just aren't decent people...and the hood is going to come together and kill twofiftyamile evendough mr twofiftyamile have stated plenty of times that he have been in the "hood" for most of his 50 plus years.....being shocked that %5 of blacks are in prison is like being shocked that Guantanamo is filled with %100 muslim..... prison we're built for black people police first and only job were to capture runaway slaves......but this may be another reason.....


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This doom and gloom and alternative English everyone likes to associate to blacks is bullcrap....the black economy in America is stronger than the entire continent of Africa and Australia....we are the most educated group in the country....so miss me with your gloomy outlook on blacks
> 
> The white Americans that hate blacks hate us because of the successful blacks, not the thugs....


"We are the most educated group in the country..."

Just wondering if you can clarify who "we" is. I think the "We" are African-Americans and if so, please share your source for this claim.

I ask because I do not believe this is empirically true. Assuming by "educated" you mean having obtained a post-secondary degree or certificate. I'd love to see these numbers go up but I don't think they have yet to be able to support your possible claim.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> No illegal guns tho. I've never met a wall St trader who packed. And I'm sure a few do, but not Saturday Night Specials.


Why would they even share this info with you?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> "We are the most educated group in the country..."
> 
> Just wondering if you can clarify who "we" is. I think the "We" are African-Americans and if so, please share your source for this claim.
> 
> ...


Google Google google


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Google Google google


Duh. I want his/her source. Not mine.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

Cou-ber said:


> Duh. I want his/her source. Not mine.


Well I know in your blonde privilege life you usually get what you want....but I'm going teach you a life lesson today....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Hate is bad, M'kay?


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hate is bad, M'kay?


The ones that continue with the bs ....i hate em....trump and the trumpers....I hate em



Cou-ber said:


> Duh. I want his/her source. Not mine.


Y'all seem to love Asians...so ill let a Asian guy tell you


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm thinking this thread...

Has devolved into...

A diatribe on what most know...

Is true and under the surface...

The only sincere question...

Is how you approach this subject...

Hope your hatred is not long lived...

That hate will eat you alive...8>O

Most Ubers just want to drive...

And have a respectful pax in the car...

Good luck and Best to you...

Rakos


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> I'm thinking this thread...
> 
> Has devolved into...
> 
> ...


Why the ellipses always?



Uberk5487 said:


> Well I know in your blonde privilege life you usually get what you want....but I'm going teach you a life lesson today....


So wish this were true...



Cou-ber said:


> Why the ellipses always?
> 
> So wish this were true...


Rakos-see what I just did?? Jajaja


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Now to point out the double standard in our current society.
Were I to make a blanket statement on UPnet "the reason I hate 95% of ***** people is..."
...I'd be warned immediately, most likely banned for a short period of time and watched like a hawk for the rest of eternity.
SOME people are allowed to post statements of hate in perpetuity, due to a fear of legal backlash.
I don't blame UPnet admin for this position at all, who wants to get tied up in civil action?
But it's a double standard nonetheless.
Hate on, bruh.
It's hard on the heart tho, don't stroke out.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

We have a driver community of 35 or so guys who drive in NJ and NYC. Our group is 50 percent white, (of which many of us are from other countries), 20 percent African American and 30 percent African, Arabic, Hispanic and Indian. We have been driving for over 5 years and have collectively at least 150,000 rides under our belt in the largest ride share market in the world.

We practice good driver risk management. We never accept Pool or LyftLine rides as we cannot control the ratings of who gets into our cars. We do not pick up passengers and avoid all neighborhoods that are in high crime areas (hoods). We do not accept passengers who are rated below 4.5 stars. When we go into inner city high crime areas in NJ and NYC we drop passengers off and we turn off our apps until we leave the area.

We have 10 cases of violent assaults by passengers against our drivers that have arisen in the last year and that we are pursuing through the courts. All of those violent assaults were committed by young African American women, 8 on the Lyft platform, 2 were on Uber. Uber has 80 percent market share in NYC and NJ, Lyft has 20 percent. Before we started driving Lyft two years ago, we never experienced a single violent assault from Uber passengers. Lots of whining and complaining but no violent assaults.

We discuss every month at our gatherings and via e mail what bad experiences drivers had recently. Unfortunately, 90 percent of the situations where we have to kick passengers out of our cars involve groups of young African American women who live in the inner city who use Lyft. The other ten percent are everybody else. We have never had to kick an Indian, Hispanic, Turkish, Arabic, Russian, Brazilian, Italian, Polish or Caribbean person out of our cars.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> This what's drives my hatred for most white Americans...


All this hate, such a waste of time and energy. There are few few people in this world i hate.

You have made more racist statements in this thread than i have think i have read on the site since I've been here.

I was pretty turned off at mr RiseUp85 's origanl post and ignored thos thread for a while, then it kept popping up with new posts so i read through the pages.

You are showing blatant racism in so many of your posts, doesnt all that hate and anger get exhausting?

I cannot image carring all that hate around with me, everywhere, all the time, it can't be healthy.


----------



## Johnny Driver (Apr 30, 2017)

Uberk5487 said:


> The ones that continue with the bs ....i hate em....trump and the trumpers....I hate em


Hate begets more hate ...drop the attitude because no one hears what you are saying they only hear your angry emotional posturing.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We have 10 cases of violent assaults by passengers against our drivers that have arisen in the last year and that we are pursuing through the courts. All of those violent assaults were committed by young African American women, 8 on the Lyft platform, 2 were on Uber. Uber has 80 percent market share in NYC and NJ, Lyft has 20 percent. Before we started driving Lyft two years ago, we never experienced a single violent assault from Uber passengers. Lots of whining and complaining but no violent assaults.


Most of the trash (of all backgrounds) is on Lyft now. Their practice of accepting anonymous prepaid cards has to end. That's why these people gravitate to the Lyft platform. Minors, too.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> All this hate, such a waste of time and energy. There are few few people in this world i hate.
> 
> You have made more racist statements in this thread than i have think i have read on the site since I've been here.
> 
> ...


What's the appropriate feeling should blacks have for trump and Trumper, and YouTuber who call for all blacks to be killed, and Uber drivers who say 95 percent of blacks are bad people....



Johnny Driver said:


> Hate begets more hate ...drop the attitude because no one hears what you are saying they only hear your angry emotional posturing.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> What's the appropriate feeling should blacks have for trump and Trumper, and YouTuber who call for all blacks to be killed, and Uber drivers who say 95 percent of blacks are bad people....


This is not "most white Americans".

Your racist veiws are offensive and do little to prove your point.

If you have a problem with racists, you should probably try to not be one.



Uberk5487 said:


> What's the appropriate feeling should blacks have for trump and Trumper, and YouTuber who call for all blacks to be killed, and Uber drivers who say 95 percent of blacks are bad people....
> 
> You guys are ghandi when a black person say they hate whites...but you're David Duke when a white person say they hate blacks....pure hypocritical....


You sure paint with an awfully big brush.



Uberk5487 said:


> pure hypocritical...


Hmmm.. kind of what i was thinking.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> What's the appropriate feeling should blacks have for trump and Trumper, and YouTuber who call for all blacks to be killed, and Uber drivers who say 95 percent of blacks are bad people....
> 
> You guys are ghandi when a black person say they hate whites...but you're David Duke when a white person say they hate blacks....pure hypocritical....


Let's get back to your metrics.
You claimed 5% of black males we're incarcerated and that was only 50% of black male criminals because the other 5% haven't been caught yet.
This implies 10% of black males are criminals.
An alarming statistic, yet everything is fine in your world.
Care to rationalize the cognative dissonance?
I've stepped up to my quasi normal vocabulary since you are at the top of the edified food chain. I'm sure you can keep up


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Let's get back to your metrics.
> You claimed 5% of black males we're incarcerated and that was only 50% of black male criminals because the other 5% haven't been caught yet.
> This implies 10% of black males are criminals.
> An alarming statistic, yet everything is fine in your world.
> ...


Hold on while I...

Open my fiddy...

And load a pipefull...

This could be FUN to watch...

Rakos


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Let's get back to your metrics.
> You claimed 5% of black males we're incarcerated and that was only 50% of black male criminals because the other 5% haven't been caught yet.
> This implies 10% of black males are criminals.
> An alarming statistic, yet everything is fine in your world.
> ...


See now you're David Duke..... goodbye


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I think the tribal warfare in this thread needs to be put to a merciful death. Jeez.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You just argued with yourself.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You just argued with yourself.


Yeah -- and LOST!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Btw I have never been to prison and haven't even had a ticket in 15 years so you attributing me to what %5 of blacks do is pure bigoted behavior.....


What I requested was for you to please rationalize how 10% of a male population being known criminals (your statistic by the way) is ok. Not once did I imply nor infer that YOU were part of the 10%.

I see you have resorted to name calling. This is something I won't do.
Sad you misunderstood the question, I'll dumb it down a bit.

How is 10% of your male demographic being active criminals acceptable?

Please and thank you, have a nice day.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You just argued with yourself.


Btw I have never been to prison and haven't even had a ticket in 15 years so you attributing me to what %5 of blacks do is pure bigoted behavior.....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> Btw I have never been to prison and haven't even had a ticket in 15 years so you attributing me to what %5 of blacks do is pure bigoted behavior.....


Everyone is becoming uncomfortable with your lack of reading comprehension...


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What I requested was for you to please rationalize how 10% of a male population being known criminals (your statistic by the way) is ok. Not once did I imply nor infer that YOU were part of the 10%.
> 
> I see you have resorted to name calling. This is something I won't do.
> Sad you misunderstood the question, I'll dumb it down a bit.
> ...


When did I say it was ok......most blacks who are locked up are locked up for drugs.....the people buying the drugs are Jim crow veterans with ptsd(and whites)...so the u.s. psychically and mentally terrorize people everyday for 400 years....then declares a war on self medicating ....making self medicating worst than murder...then people like you can sit on their high horse and point their finger.....you're blistfully ignorant......I have shown video proof of whites committing terrible crimes and not going prison yet you claim not to understand why more blacks are in prison than whites....are you "alarmed" that %99 of those arrested for raping kids are white....what if rabbis start being arrested for putting their mouth on babies privates....then %10 of your people would be in prison.....you are a side stepping closet racist.....people never want to talk about the %95 of blacks who aren't crook......like you said "let's go back" to talking about the %5 of blacks that are bad....lets just only acknowledge the bad.....not the vast majority that are good, lets have tunnel vision on the bad....



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Everyone is becoming uncomfortable with your lack of reading comprehension...


Everyone huh....you mean all the bigots....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

10%, your statistic. And you lie. It's not all drug related, plenty of violent crime.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 10%, your statistic. And you lie. It's not all drug related, plenty of violent crime.


No YOU lie.....SHOW ME WHERE I SAID "ALL" ARE DRUG RELATED......see mr god chosen you're not as smart as you think you are....sure your people invented the fine print and %1000 interest loans but that only work on dummies....I'm very well read and extremely woke....can't do any fast talking here buddy.....



TwoFiddyMile said:


> 10%, your statistic. And you lie. It's not all drug related, plenty of violent crime.


And this is why you can't trust stats from you people......the actual percent of blacks in prison is 4.7.....but you being what you are went ahead and published it at %10....more than doubling it.....but the reality is maybe around .5 of black inmates are women and 4.2 are black males......you people are the blatant fulfillment of Revelation 3:9......


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yo, Mandingo (Mandinka) Warrior:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandinka_people

I apologize in advance that this link is not a YouTube video (the source of all knowledge).

But it's still interesting reading -- especially the parts about the Mandinka's *central role in the slave trade from the 13th to 19th Centuries* (that's 600 years for those who don't like math), and the parts on Rites of Passage which will turn your stomach.

I'm not positive I read this right, but I think it says that the Mandinka still practice slavery.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> Duh. I want his/her source. Not mine.


essence magazine lol



Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> We have a driver community of 35 or so guys who drive in NJ and NYC. Our group is 50 percent white, (of which many of us are from other countries), 20 percent African American and 30 percent African, Arabic, Hispanic and Indian. We have been driving for over 5 years and have collectively at least 150,000 rides under our belt in the largest ride share market in the world.
> 
> We practice good driver risk management. We never accept Pool or LyftLine rides as we cannot control the ratings of who gets into our cars. We do not pick up passengers and avoid all neighborhoods that are in high crime areas (hoods). We do not accept passengers who are rated below 4.5 stars. When we go into inner city high crime areas in NJ and NYC we drop passengers off and we turn off our apps until we leave the area.
> 
> ...


No yellow people or jews in the group huh? interesting lol


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> And this is why you can't trust stats from you people......the actual percent of blacks in prison is 4.7.


I'm prerty sure you rounded it up to five in a post and then said another 5 that are bad and not in prison. Ill go back and look when i have time.

I honestly dont feel mike is a bigot or a racist, hes using stats you posted.

You however have made so.e very bigoted posts, more than any other menber here that i have seen.

Do you not see a problen with the fact that you're a racist? You are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem.
Davud duke? Some stupid effing racist on you tube? Your opinon of nillions and millions of people are based on a hand full of bigots. What should we take away from you? Your bigotry?

Should we believe 95% of black people feel like you? Following your lead all white people should hate all black people because they hate them.

Do you not see this, really?

Racism disgusts me, white on black, black on white. asian on whatever, you really are offensive.


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Yo, Mandingo (Mandinka) Warrior:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandinka_people
> 
> ...


I challenge you to put that same energy into finding something positive about blacks to post.......the thought of that feels kinda unnatural right!?



wk1102 said:


> I'm prerty sure you rounded it up to five in a post and then said another 5 that are bad and not in prison. Ill go back and look when i have time.
> 
> I honestly dont feel mike is a bigot or a racist, hes using stats you posted.
> 
> ...


I see ghandi is back from the kkk meeting.....


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> I'm prerty sure you rounded it up to five in a post and then said another 5 that are bad and not in prison. Ill go back and look when i have time.
> 
> I honestly dont feel mike is a bigot or a racist, hes using stats you posted.
> 
> ...


To be fair uberk5487 already admitted on hating most white people



Uberk5487 said:


> I see ghandi is back from the kkk meeting.....


 ghandi was in the kkk? This affirmative action EOP is out of control now, which reference was this Jet magazine?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> I see ghandi is back from the kkk meeting.....


Yeah, go straight to insults dint answer my questions.

Im too dark for klan...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, go straight to insults dint answer my questions.
> 
> Im too dark for klan...


Whether you like him or not, Trump proved you can do anything you want if you work hard enough, so keep trying buddy lol


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, go straight to insults dint answer my questions.
> 
> Im too dark for klan...


I love everyone that loves me, and I hate that hates me....I don't love my enemies....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> To be fair uberk5487 already admitted on hating most white people


Yeah i know, i called him out on it before, that's how i earned the Ghandi badge.

This guy just wants conflict, hes an angry hateful person and is taking the easy way out of issues in his life, "it's Whiteys fault" rather than look in the mirror.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> I challenge you to put that same energy into finding something positive about blacks to post.......


I challenge you to post something -- anything -- intelligent.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uberk5487 said:


> I love everyone that loves me, and I hate that hates me....I don't love my enemies....


You're your own worst enemy. I actuallt feel sorry for sorry for you carrying around all that anger and hate.

Im done here, you've become a waste of my time.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah i know, i called him out on it before, that's how i earned the Ghandi badge.


Okay, wait just a damn minute. This has gotten SERIOUS!

You got a freaking *BADGE???*


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah i know, i called him out on it before, that's how i earned the Ghandi badge.
> 
> This guy just wants conflict, hes an angry hateful person and is taking the easy way out of issues in his life, "it's Whiteys fault" rather than look in the mirror.


Whoa Whoa Whoa WHoa hold up , there is a Ghandi badge? I need to complain to uber in all capital letters



JimKE said:


> Okay, wait just a damn minute. This has gotten SERIOUS!
> 
> You got a freaking *BADGE???*


If it involves not eating I am not interested though


----------



## Uberk5487 (Apr 4, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I challenge you to post something -- anything -- intelligent. You're a mindless racist bigot.


You couldn't do it huh......


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Okay, wait just a damn minute. This has gotten SERIOUS!
> 
> You got a freaking *BADGE???*





Kodyhead said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa WHoa hold up , there is a Ghandi badge? I need to complain to uber in all capital letters
> 
> If it involves not eating I am not interested though


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa WHoa hold up , there is a Ghandi badge?


Screenshot or it didn't happen!


> If it involves not eating I am not interested though


I dunno. For a GHANDI badge, I'd forgo Big Macs for a day or two.

I mean, I'm not gonna go nuts -- but really, a GHANDI badge? I'll sacrifice for that!



wk1102 said:


> Suck it b****s!
> View attachment 168219


DAMN, Kody -- lookee that!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Screenshot or it didn't happen!I dunno. For a GHANDI badge, I'd forgo Big Macs for a day or two.
> 
> I mean, I'm not gonna go nuts -- but really, a GHANDI badge? I'll sacrifice for that!
> 
> DAMN, Kody -- lookee that!


The reward is not worth the risk of not eating big macs


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fear not, .I was eating a footlong spicy italian double meat on white w/ lettuce tom olives mayo and mustard when i got it. 


Kodyhead said:


> The reward is not worth the risk of not eating big macs


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uberk5487 said:


> You couldn't do it huh......


See post 188 above, regarding your "Mandingo Warriors" silliness,



wk1102 said:


> Suck it b****s!
> View attachment 168219


DAMN!

Respect, man. It even looks like MG hisself!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Fear not, .I was eating a footlong spicy italian double meat on white w/ lettuce tom olives mayo and mustard when i got it.


sounds more like a gov Chris Christie badge


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> sounds more like a gov Chris Christie badge


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Were I to make a blanket statement on UPnet "the reason I hate 95% of ***** people is..."
> ...I'd be warned immediately, most likely banned for a short period of time and watched like a hawk for the rest of eternity.


If I were to issue warnings and bans for all of the Rule violations in this topic, I would be up until noon Thursday. I have to go home Friday, so I need my beauty rest.

I will do the warnings one better: I will lock this topic.

*DO NOT RE-START IT.*


----------

